# Auto Body Shop Recommendations?



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

Need work done on a VW Passat. Need new rear bumper and side poke and scratch fixed, and repainted.

Pace/Pensacola area.

Any reputable places around?

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

West Florida Paint and Body on "W" Street in Pensacola. They are a little on the high side but the work they do is awesome.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

> *SHatten (5/11/2009)*West Florida Paint and Body on "W" Street in Pensacola. They are a little on the high side but the work they do is awesome.


AGREED!!! Had more than my share of work done by them, but I would have to say the best. Frank and his crew are top notch. 434-1029


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

HEY Chris 

We have a shop in Gulf Breeze we do top notch work life time warranty on paint and will give you a great deal bring in west florida's estimate and we will beat it by at least 10% just stop in or call 916-4243 Chad

SKYE IMPORT AUTO BODY 

4373 GULF BREEZE PKWY

GULF BREEZE FL 32563


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

Larrys paint & body. Eddie Gantt 944-0070, Great guy, great work, Good prices.


----------

